# Passion fruit



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

physicsdude said:


> Hi. I have had some bees in a mixed avocado and Passion fruit orchard since last June. The passion fruit was in bloom most of that time, but my bees ignored it, even in dearth when robbing was rampant. Do these just not produce much, or is there a time of year (May, perhaps?) when they do?


This is not a scientific sample, but my CA-born neighbors here in eastern NC had a huge passionflower vine, and ... I never saw a bee of any variety on it. I'd heard bees (including Apis mellifera) were attracted to p'flower but never saw any evidence of that.


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

passion-fruit and passionflower are 2 different species of plants.

most likely not a source of nectar and only pollen, not all plants are bee pollinated, many are specialized
need night pollinators, or birds etc.


----------

